

A Fresh Take on Error Logging: Introducing Annotated Stacktraces - makwarth
https://opbeat.com/

======
hallas
At Mojn.com we've used Opbeat for quite a while and just as we thought it
couldn't get better, they now integrate with GitHub and give us even more
information on our errors than before. It's amazing. If you use services such
as New Relic chances are you will also like Opbeat and what they can tell you
about your software. Please give them a try.

